# .:} Blue land crab i caught near the river by the sea ~}



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well here is the blue fellow ...quite a fiesty guy and powerful claw! I caught a few more and well since they make quite a tasty 'curried crab and dumpling' yum! I cleaned them up and we made a cook


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute! Did you eat the blue one? :O


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't cook live food


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

But he's so cute.. D:


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yes i have the pics of the crabs all cleaned and ready for the pot if you guys wanna see...very tasty i suggest you all come to the caribbean and try this


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That makes me sad. D: Those poor little crabs, well I hate seafood anyways


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

im sorry dear..but if we dont eat some...they become a pest here in trinidad digging holes in our lawns and damaging the yards...they can be pesky to the dogs as well..clawing them..


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool! I'd keep one as a pet! I shall name it the Chief Crabby.  Are they in freshwater or saltwater? o.o I thought it looks like a fiddler crab XD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That would be such an incredible find here that we would have to preserve it..yu dont find many blue ones like that..every once in a while we see blue lobster on the news very rare


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well i dont hink we have as many of these like florida does..but we have alot here..this blue crab is common near the coasts here in trinidad and is considered a delicacy here.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Never been to trini..but have friends from there..I have been to Bahamas..and Jamaica tho!! Had the conch salad..and some fried conch..was pretty good


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Does the blue crab taste different than the normal ones? I didn't think it would.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

it does a little //but its avery sweet meat and the claw is full of meat


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Curried crab is one of my favourite dishes! I'd like to go to the Caribbeans some day as well!


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

wow thats nice! i'm too lazy and unskilled to get all the meat out of a crab


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i got more pics...but i dont think you all will wanna see it....its the cooked crab


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh no! At 1st I thought When I saw the post you were gonna keep it as a pet but now I know it will be dinner. Haha O well hope it tasted good


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Yummy! I love crab meat!! It's very expensive here in the midwest. About the closest thing to that around here are crawfish..which are yummy! But you need so many to make a meal..it turns into quit the job. I think lobster is my favorite but even that can cost up to $25 a tail around here.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Whole lobsters are $4/lb right now on the East Coast. 

BBShiva, Post the cooked crab pictures. I want to see. 

If I was in the area I would go crab hunting all week long. I read somewhere they're hard to catch, & their claws can puncture tires, but I'd use a hockey stick & a big 30 gallon barrel. I think it would be fun.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw a blue crab at the beach once in CT at low tide. It was pretty big. It was so pretty and it jumped out of the water snapping at me with its claws! I wouldn't eat it because it was too pretty and cute. Though I don't think it would have made a good pet either because it was so aggressive!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

In Vietnam we would take a bucket put something isn't inside to attract the crasbs and them dig a hole and once they got into the bucket they never got out


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

if it's claw is anything like a lobster you could loose a finger. There is a reason lobsters have bands on their claws. They would also mangle their tank mates while waiting to become supper.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

@ silver fang...these blue crabs can reach a whoping jumbo size and have massive claws...to tell you the power they have i once held both ends of the large claw of one of these blues and i used both hands to hold each claw..to my surprise the crab closed its claw and my hands were brought back together...although i tried hard to open it ..it was too much force to be pry open.



OK as promised here are the pics of teh cleaned crabs ...

Note: as seen here they are not as yet ready for the pot..further cleaning must take place to remove extra dirt and any bacteria.




















And now the extremely tasty mouth watering curried crab, dumplings and potatoes ..very very tasty i guarantee you ..**** for crab lovers its a must!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

:shock:
Not gonna lie, looks gross, but I'm sure it tasted amazing! :-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Just melted butter for me :mrgreen:


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I would grill them and then dip them in a noisette butter with a little bit of lemon

The only problem when shellfish is covered in a sauce is you have to scrub their shells down REALLY well before you cook them.


----------

